# Arizona K-9 left in hot patrol car is put to sleep



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry if this is a repeat thread, just close it if so.

Caught this on the news at the gym this morning. I was livid.

Arizona K-9 left in hot patrol car is put to sleep, officials say


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know why the date is July? I just saw it on the news this morning....Either way, messed up.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah...pretty sad....but these things happen. Sounds like the guy is pretty cut up about it.

Years ago when I was veterinary nursing my boss brought her two dogs to work. She never did.....her hubby who worked in the same practice always brought the dogs but this morning she did. She was in a hurry as we had a HBC come in.....she forgot she had the dogs.....they had laid down in the back of her wagon and in her haste to get inside to attend the injured dog she just forgot. It was a stinking hot summer and the temp was already around 40 degrees celcius (so over 100 in your lingo) None of us asked where the dogs were as she never brought them. They died in that car....it was HORRIFIC....she was just a mess. They had no kids....the dogs were her kids. She never got over that.....I wasn't about to judge her....it was an awful mistake....one she is probably still living with to this day.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, this is a repeat thread. Still sad


----------



## PRS2012 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's aggravating to hear stuff like this. People are so preoccupied with their cell phones or whatever and just seem to lose their minds. I was reading a few weeks ago a man left his baby daughter in the backseat during a 100 degree day for several hours. Sure they feel bad about what they did, but I don't think it's an excuse. It's a child or a dog you're leaving in your car. Not your wallet, purse or bottle of water. I don't see how people can do this.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't either. And I can say with 100% certainty that this kind of thing would never happen to me. People try to argue with me that under the right circumstances it could ... but it couldn't.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sad. I do not think this officer was negligent under these circumstances.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It could happen to me. After dog classes, which are outside, we usually put our dogs in the vehicles and go inside for a little fellowship. 

Normally I keep the back open and go inside and open a few windows too, then wash my hands with hand sanetizer and go inside.

I wasn't going to stay the week before last, and shut my back door and started talking to one of the people. I changed my mind, quickly washed my hands and walked into the house. 

It was a good thing class ended at 7:30 and I was parked in the shade, and it wasn't hot, because it could have been bad. 

A few months ago, I was putting one of the dogs away, and had gone to the bathroom, and my brother called to tell me the ambulance was taking my dad to the ER. I came tearing out of the house, and saw the back was up, and literally thought of just going up there with the dog in the car. It was night and it would have been ok, probably, unless he was there for hours and I dozed off in the waiting room or something. But I decided to take the extra minute and put Dolly back in her kennel before flying up to the hospital.

There are circumstances when it could happen, especially if your dogs are very accustomed to car rides, ride quietly in their crates, and do not make a fuss when you stop. In the winter, I almost always have a dog or two in the back of the explorer. In the summer almost never.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Ugh. Dogs left in car stories always freak me out. I'm always so careful with my boy, but accidents happen. I'd like to think that this would never happen to me, but I never say never. Poor guy and poor dog. My heart goes out to him.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I just can never see myself doing this. My girl is my exactly that, my girl. She's a family member and you don't leave family members in hot cars. When she travels with me, I'm never away from the car very long if she's left in it; and when she is, it's always running with the A/C on - simple as that.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Heartbreaking, but I too don't think this officer was negligent. It's a horrible thing that could happen to anyone, especially with a dog that is calm in a back seat, use to riding in a car. 

My heart aches for the poor man, he lost his partner, and even though an accident it is "his fault", and I can't imagine how that weighs on his conscience.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

One thing I always preach is, make sure there is water in the crate and roll down the windows completely, even open the hatch. 
Whenever I go to the PX and I have the dogs with me, I leave the hatch and windows open and not just a few inches, they are completely rolled down and the dogs have plenty of water.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think you can do that with a police dog. If some stupid kid came and put his hand in there, it would be a lawsuit. If some thug wanted to injure or kill the dog, it would be a sitting duck. And frankly, there are idiots out there that think it is funny to get the dog to bark. On a hot day, a dog could become overheated by freaking out at a stupid person teasing and interfering with him. 

People don't think a lot of times about the consequences of their actions. Yes, a criminal complaint could be filed against such an individual, but that wouldn't bring the dog back. There is a lot more liability in leaving a trained dog with access to the public than a pet dog. And the K9 units really function on donations in some areas -- in our village. So the good will of the people is a big deal. Letting a dog die in a hot car doesn't go over well here, but leaving a dog in a car proper containment, I think is going to have a worse impact on public good will.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Waffle Iron said:


> I just can never see myself doing this. My girl is my exactly that, my girl. She's a family member and you don't leave family members in hot cars. When she travels with me, I'm never away from the car very long if she's left in it; and when she is, it's always running with the A/C on - simple as that.


I would like to think I would never leave Zeke in the car, because I am so aware that he is there. However, I take him to work with me every day, and there has been more then one morning where I've been driving home after a 12 hour graveyard shift, I've gone 2-3 miles down the highway, and I've suddenly remembered that I have a dog sitting back at work that would probably like to go home too.


----------

